# Got accepted into my locals CW program



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

smb43432 said:


> What should I expect. I just got the letter today telling to report to the JATC in two weeks, wearing appropriate work clothes for a safety class.
> 
> I have pretty much zero experience in the field and have been waiting for this opportunity for two years. I did have an interview for the apprenticeship but was never accepted, and when my dad told me about this program I went straight to the union hall to find out if I could get in.
> 
> How does this compare to the apprenticeship? I going to take everything as it comes but if anyone has been through this and could give me a heads up that would be awesome.


 What is a CW?


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

Construction wire man 

I've been reading this thread about it. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/so-flippin-disappointed-12176/index4/


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

smb43432 said:


> Construction wire man
> 
> I've been reading this thread about it.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/so-flippin-disappointed-12176/index4/


 OHH... That! I heard about this happening soon. In Washington the state licensing laws will not allow it.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

You will get the grunt work for sure. There will be some that object to the classification, ignore them and do good work.

The good CW's around here usually get an opportunity to join the apprenticship after a while. Work hard, do as your told, and learn all you can.

Around here, CW will stay with a company as long as they want them. Apprentices rotate shops once a year.

That means you have an opportunity to get in good with a company and work steady if they have it.

It also means you will more often see jobs all the way thru, which has some advantages as well.

good luck


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

Make sure that it is what you want to do because once you swear in as a CW you can never become a JW.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Niven8 said:


> Make sure that it is what you want to do because once you swear in as a CW you can never become a JW.


 
Where did you get your fact on that?


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Where did you get your fact on that?


been dealing with it for the last 3 months.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Niven8 said:


> Make sure that it is what you want to do because once you swear in as a CW you can never become a JW.





rlc3854 said:


> Where did you get your fact on that?


Here:



480sparky said:


> 1. Make up your own facts. This is such a good strategy. In advertising it's called, "Data Free Research." Many people will believe whatever you tell them. Works for politics, why not on-line discussions about electricity?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Niven8 said:


> been dealing with it for the last 3 months.


I'm not saying you're wrong but thats pretty much the exact opposite of what I've heard.


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong but thats pretty much the exact opposite of what I've heard.


exact opposite of what I heard at my hiring too.. then when it came time to do it and it has been nothing but a headache. you cant as a CW change to a JW because you would skip over the guys on the book. Only thing that saved me was I hadnt been sworn in yet. also take a look at it carefully because the benefits are a lot different here in my local


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> What is a CW?


Read here..


http://www.58truth.com/neca-playbook-cecw/


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Niven8 said:


> exact opposite of what I heard at my hiring too.. then when it came time to do it and it has been nothing but a headache. you cant as a CW change to a JW because you would skip over the guys on the book. Only thing that saved me was I hadnt been sworn in yet. also take a look at it carefully because the benefits are a lot different here in my local


So you must have some experience as a helper/apprentice or as a journeyman. When you went to the union to apply did they test you to see where you were in education and hands on training? Did they discuss your needs to test out as journeyman? Have you signed up for any classes to advance your self?

Long story short, the CE/CW programs allow the contractors to use experienced labor at a reduced cost. Are you working steady and collecting any benefits? How many JW's are riding the bench because of these classifications?


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Niven8 said:


> Make sure that it is what you want to do because once you swear in as a CW you can never become a JW.


Not true here


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> So you must have some experience as a helper/apprentice or as a journeyman. When you went to the union to apply did they test you to see where you were in education and hands on training? Did they discuss your needs to test out as journeyman? Have you signed up for any classes to advance your self?
> 
> Long story short, the CE/CW programs allow the contractors to use experienced labor at a reduced cost. Are you working steady and collecting any benefits? How many JW's are riding the bench because of these classifications?


Yes I have experience and had to test in. The contractor wanted to move me up to a JW and the hall has made it very tough. Not saying the program is not any good I just wish I had someone to warn me about what was going to happen. But being put in the same position again I would do it again. I was working steady and collecting some benefits but they are different. Different health, retirement. It was the right desicion for me may not be for someone else.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Niven8 said:


> Yes I have experience and had to test in. The contractor wanted to move me up to a JW and the hall has made it very tough. Not saying the program is not any good I just wish I had someone to warn me about what was going to happen. But being put in the same position again I would do it again. I was working steady and collecting some benefits but they are different. Different health, retirement. It was the right desicion for me may not be for someone else.


Good your heading in the right direction. We have had CW/CE's who the contractor has paid at the JW scale. They can do this without the hall's blessing but your benefit package would stay the same as it is. Your local is trying to keep it's market share with NECA contractors and these classifications. Lots of politics. If the hall has JW classes take them when you can. As more work comes in needing JW's and the bench starts to clear up you will be given the chance to test up. Good luck.


----------



## darenk (Aug 6, 2011)

Be careful and good luck is all I have to say. I'm a JW and have no objection to them as I can see both sides but they really give the cw's a ride. Lots of promises when the truth is I think the contractors want cheap labor and international wants dues. Your future is not high on their list of concerns.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

BDB said:


> Not true here


Not true here either, we have had several CW's join the apprenticeship and are probably well on their way to JW status by now.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

I was told going the CW program route was a dead end and avoided it at all costs.


----------

